# vintage toy travel trailer



## Cindy Bogard (Dec 10, 2002)

My husband collects vintage toy travel trailers.  I am trying to find them for sale but have only found one on e-bay and I was out bid while at work.  Do any of you sell them or know where I might find them?


----------



## rv wizard (Dec 11, 2002)

vintage toy travel trailer

You might want to try the manufacturers of  travel trailers and fifth wheels. They probably have them made for promotional needs.


----------



## karen1959 (Feb 18, 2003)

vintage toy travel trailer

Hi there - I've been looking for a toybox on RVtraderonline.com and I happened to notice an ad for Vintage toy travel trailer.  You may want to do a search there.


----------

